# Binding Screw Questions



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

loctite has been deemed a binding ruiner.... becuase it reacts with plastic and causes heat and fatigue. 
ive used it before, just very sparingly ( like half a drip per screw) 

also taking your bindings off is a waste of time for waxing. there are metal inserts in the board either way. 
The idea of waxing is to get the wax into the pores of the base which keeps the base lubricated and less friction in the snow. So as long as you see the wax liquifying its getting in there. You edges are going to be in the most need of wax any ways.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

zk0ot said:


> loctite has been deemed a binding ruiner.... becuase it reacts with plastic and causes heat and fatigue.
> ive used it before, just very sparingly ( like half a drip per screw)
> 
> also taking your bindings off is a waste of time for waxing. there are metal inserts in the board either way.
> The idea of waxing is to get the wax into the pores of the base which keeps the base lubricated and less friction in the snow. So as long as you see the wax liquifying its getting in there. You edges are going to be in the most need of wax any ways.


I was under the impression that, by taking off your bindings, it takes the tension out of the board from your bindings being fastened. In doing so, it allows for better wax absorption under your bindings, which is where the wax survives the shortest amount of time. 

I always take mine off, but that may just be me.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

the only real reason i can see to take the bindings off is to help with binding suck. wax always comes from the edges first. see figure "A"

Not saying its wrong to take them off. Its just unnecessary. what ever "tension" wont hold back wax from seeping into the pores. 

Of the thousands of tunes ive done, i find no need to remove bindings.... _its proabbly why you need loctite now_...


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't use anything. I just check my gear regularly.

I was told to take the bindings off because the screws act as a heat sink and absorb heat faster than no screws potentially causing damage to the board.. I rarely take my bindings off to wax the board. I'm not sitting there with the iron hanging out in one place for too long to worry about it.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

GreatScott said:


> I'm not sitting there with the iron hanging out in one place for too long to worry about it.


 unless you set the iron down on your board and go take a shit there's nothing to ruin. youll melt through the base before anything internally goes wrong.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> unless you set the iron down on your board and go take a shit there's nothing to ruin. youll melt through the base before anything internally goes wrong.


Wait... that's not how you're supposed to do it? WTF do you do when you are only half way done with waxing your board and you need to drop a log? Christ, I'm never gonna wax my board again. Too much pressure to get it done between poops.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

thats why you pay some one else to hold their poop. while you go sit on the toilet and play angry birds.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. "Dropping the logs while ironing" made me chuckle.

The reason why I asked these questions is because I'll be mounting bindings to my boards this weekend and I am a bit worried about screws coming loose because it seems like it's pretty common.

With my Cartels I can check the screws easily, before I go out, because the heels of the footbed can be lifted to access the binding screws. So no problem there. However, with my girlfriends Ride Fame bindings, the footbed is screwed down so to check the binding screws I would need to unscrew a total of 8 footbed screws first. I was thinking of using something to keep the binding screws on the Ride Fames tight to limit the number of times I need to check them.

Perhaps, I shouldn't use anything, quit being lazy and just unscrew the 8 footbed screws to check the binding screws before we go out. Perhaps, I shouldn't worry about it at all because I'm just paranoid? It's not like she's going to apply that much pressure to have binding screws come loose.

Hell, if my bathroom was large enough I could check the screws while I was dropping a log. Shit, might as well do a complete tune up while I'm in there too - more productive than playing angry birds.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Clarion said:


> Hell, if my bathroom was large enough I could check the screws while I was dropping a log. Shit, might as well do a complete tune up while I'm in there too - more productive than playing angry birds.


I like the cut of your jib.

Did you know that 50% of the population stands when they wipe and 50% remain sitting (raise a cheek)?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

im a stander.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i use blue loctite (never use red loctite) and i put a little on the last few threads and let it sit for 3 minutes before trying to screw them in. Ive found that if you do it right away it eats the plastic disc (doesnt matter with aluminum discs). ive never had my bindings loosen. Also, there is no reason to take your bindings off to wax. the little dimples dont slow you down and doesnt cause damage. edge burrs and nicks in your base slows you down enough that the dimples dont mean shit.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> i use blue loctite...


But do you sit or stand? That's the important question.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm a sitter. But I will on occasion stand because I don't like labels.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

HAAA ya answer the question! 

working on becoming greatest thread ever.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Well if you must know. I lay down when i wipe. such a free feeling.


----------



## lawrence.lee (Oct 11, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> Well if you must know. I lay down when i wipe. such a free feeling.


ass-down or ass-up?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I plank while I wipe.... and I don't move my arms from my sides O__o


----------

